# Tall and (hoepfully) cut!



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

been gyming for about year and a half/2 years now, stats are

age; 20

height; 6 ft 7 inches

weight; 18 st 8 lbs

goal weight; 16 stone 5 lbs

---

this was me pre-gym 1 1/2 years ago








">

and this was me just before christmas - I don't have any more recent pictures, what I'm cutting from is this + about 4 pounds








">

-----

diet//

chicken breasts (714g)

protein shake (2 shakes)

sunflower seeds (75g)

mackeral (1 tin)

olive oil (30ml)

brown rice (50g x 4)

---- end result ----

2636 kcal

264g pro - 40%

100.1g fat - 35%

168.9g carb - 25%

40/35/25 macronutrient ratio

---

(the eating times change because I work shifts, however, these are examples of the space between meals)

Daily thats split up into;

1x protein shake with milk for breakfast -9am

1x 50g portion of rice + 178g chicken - 10.30am

1x 50g portion of rice + 178g chicken - 1pm

1x tin of mackeral -3.30pm

1x post-workout protein shake with water -6pm

1x 50g portion of rice + 178g chicken - 7pm

1x 50g portion of rice + 178g chicken - 9.30pm

1x 75g portion of sunflower seeds -11pm

----

starting 15/02/2012


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

one week down so far so good! Not weighing myself until 02/03/2012 - Started ECA stack on 17/02/2012


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Been doing fasted cardio one a week, thought it could help remove a bit of stubborn fat doing some fasted lifting??? right??

anyway today upon waking, took my ECA, multivit and some BCAA's and went off to the gym to see how it went. Did far better than I thought I'd do! Set a new PR even!

Back + Biceps//

Deadlift

12x60kg

10x80kg

8x100kg

6x140kg

1x160kg - new PR

T-Bar row

12x20kg

12x20kg

8x40kg

8x40kg

Lat pull down

12x40kg

12x40kg

8x55kg

8x55kg

Bicep curl

12x10kg

12x12.5kg

8x15kg

8x10kg

21's

21x5kg

21x5kg

Preacher curl

12x25kg

12x25kg

10x20kg

8x20kg

----

All fasted! I expected to be exhausted by the first deadlift!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Fasted cardio is fine but I wouldn't do fasted lifting. You'll probably end up burning muscle


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll keep it to just fasted cardio then  dying to jump on the scales :/ everytime I walk past them I have to tell myself NO... haha :/

Just eager to see how much/if I've lost!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

your a tall lad but you dont look like you weigh 18 + stone


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> your a tall lad but you dont look like you weigh 18 + stone


Probably because I'm so tall lol. I can assure you that I do


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Probably because I'm so tall lol. I can assure you that I do


im 6.5 + and only about 15.5 in my pic.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> im 6.5 + and only about 15.5 in my pic.


You really don't believe me do you lmao? You have very little fat on you, I have a considerable amount, no doubt that's adding a lot of weight on the scales!

However, I'll take a picture of whatever I weigh in at on Friday 2/03/2012 just for you  but to be fair I'm hoping that I'll come in below 18 stone!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> You really don't believe me do you lmao? You have very little fat on you, I have a considerable amount, no doubt that's adding a lot of weight on the scales!
> 
> However, I'll take a picture of whatever I weigh in at on Friday 2/03/2012 just for you  but to be fair I'm hoping that I'll come in below 18 stone!


not saying i dont believe you at all mate,just saying,everyones different after all,you could also be holding a bit water...sure thatl soon go with the cardio etc if you are though


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Stick at it mate, you'll look great when cut up because you're so tall

Although at your height I'd say 18-19 stone of proper muscle mass would be right

Don't get over concerned about the scales, you just need to change fat for muscle IMHO


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> not saying i dont believe you at all mate,just saying,everyones different after all,you could also be holding a bit water...sure thatl soon go with the cardio etc if you are though


Yeah I understand, I agree that I don't look 18 stone + but I have no reason to lie, in my first picture I was around 12 stone 10 lb. I'll still take a picture of the scales just for reference, think a lot of my weight is in my legs as I've got quite big legs compared to the rest of my body!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

BB2 said:


> Stick at it mate, you'll look great when cut up because you're so tall
> 
> Although at your height I'd say 18-19 stone of proper muscle mass would be right
> 
> Don't get over concerned about the scales, you just need to change fat for muscle IMHO


That's what I'm going for in the long run mate! I'm hoping that if I cut 2 stone out I'll look a little bit better and be able to maintain over summer ready for a clean bulk once winter comes!

I think I'm using the scales as a bit of motivation at the moment, it's keeping me going as I'm not used to this dieting palava!

Cheers for the comments buddy!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Your username makes me want an XL Bacon Double cheeseburge. Rage.

Good luck with the goals buddy! 3 inches taller than me and same goal weight! Interesting. I'm close to that now but flab from pounding down food.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

BB2 said:


> Stick at it mate, you'll look great when cut up because you're so tall
> 
> Although at your height I'd say 18-19 stone of proper muscle mass would be right
> 
> Don't get over concerned about the scales, you just need to change fat for muscle IMHO


Im 18 and a half stone and still look lanky at 6'2 13% BF. At 6'7 youd need to be at least 21 stone to look decent


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Im 18 and a half stone and still look lanky at 6'2 13% BF. At 6'7 youd need to be at least 21 stone to look decent


I suppose we'll see in a couple of years! haha, No matter what weight I am I'm always happy with it because I've always got that first picture when I started to look at and thank god I don't look like that now!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

not quite sure whats happened to this thread?! its fxcked up?? Mods?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

The Klitschko's are only like 18 stone and they are looking pretty decent!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Thread seems to have sorted itself out over night! weird?

anyway, todays gym session went well,

shoulders//

standing military press

12x30kg

12x35kg

10x40kg

6x50kg

20x20kg behind the neck

barbell upright row

12x15kg

10x12.5kg

8x10kg

Arnold press

12x15kg

12x15kg

10x15kg

Facepulls

12x30kg

10x35kg

8x45kg

---

Still dying to get on those scales!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Bought some £2 bodyfat calipers off eBay just for a rough estimate of where I'm at!

Now I know that these aren't going to be very accurate but at least they'll give me a rough figure!

It appears that I'm somewhere between the 24-26% body fat range according to these, obviously my first goal is under 20%, then maybe start looking at 15%!

----

Morning workout;

Woke up, took ECA's + BCAA's - off to the gym for fasted cardio

30 minutes of HIIT fasted, was going to do abs but I just left it at cardio! Feeling good, got back from the gym, BCAA's again + 8 egg whites


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> im 6.5 + and only about 15.5 in my pic.


because your skinny


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Ts23 from your avatar you obviously know a few things about cutting fat! Any advise for a fat bloke like me  ?

currently eating around 1800-2000 kcal a day, about 270-320g protein about 50-60g fat and about 50-60g carbs,

lifting 3 days a week, cardio 2!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> Ts23 from your avatar you obviously know a few things about cutting fat! Any advise for a fat bloke like me  ?
> 
> currently eating around 1800-2000 kcal a day, about 270-320g protein about 50-60g fat and about 50-60g carbs,
> 
> lifting 3 days a week, cardio 2!


keep doing what yur doin mate and ull loose fat.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers buddy! Just seen those 'Maggi - So Juicy' Chicken marinade and thought I'd give one a try today since theyre only 50p and it might add a little flavour! In the oven cooking as we speak!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Ts23 said:


> because your skinny


that might be but the point i was getting at is that his measurements dont look that much bigger than mine for be 2 inches taller and a few stone heavier.

look at david haye,over 6.3 and weighs 15 and a half,wouldnt call him skinny.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> that might be but the point i was getting at is that his measurements dont look that much bigger than mine for be 2 inches taller and a few stone heavier.
> 
> look at david haye,over 6.3 and weighs 15 and a half,wouldnt call him skinny.


Bit touchy about your weight aren't ya buddy!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Bit touchy about your weight aren't ya buddy!


lol no just trying to show that different people hold weight differently...wasnt meaning any disrepect to you by saying you didnt look 18 stone but i honestly wouldnt of guessed that weight.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> lol no just trying to show that different people hold weight differently...wasnt meaning any disrepect to you by saying you didnt look 18 stone but i honestly wouldnt of guessed that weight.


No worries! I completely understand that! Hopefully I'll look my size when I'm cut, if that makes sense!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> No worries! I completely understand that! Hopefully I'll look my size when I'm cut, if that makes sense!


loosing a bit of bf can make a massive difference in the way your body looks,eating what your eating at your size it'l start to fall off soon.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just looks like you've got fatter over the span of a year and a half


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

TS99 said:


> Just looks like you've got fatter over the span of a year and a half


Haha basically, yeah! Ah well not to worry atleast i don't wear my jeans as high as you do :whistling:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Just an update, and for my own future reference;

Day 12 of diet.

Decided to flavour my chicken up a little today, low carb of course!

Colmans 'season and shake' Mediterranean Chicken

+

240g chopped tomatoes

1/2 red pepper

800g chicken

---

fxcking amazing! for the first time in almost two weeks my mouth has actually been watering! haha. Still anxious to weigh on friday 02/03/2012... hopefully I'll have lost a few pounds!

also;

I presume this is some indication of my losing some weight? I did some press ups this morning and found that they were so much easier than usually! Got to be a good thing! got 20 press ups where I'd normally get 8


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Just an update, and for my own future reference;
> 
> Day 12 of diet.
> 
> ...


its defo makes it easier if you enjoy what you eat,it soon gets old eating bland food dont it!

honestly mate i wouldnt get caught up on how much you weigh..if your feeling better and looking better in the mirror thats all that counts,i dont think the scales are a good indication esp when trying to lose weigh because there can be so many variables that might make the numbers different,how much fluids you have had that day etc...and sometimes if you dont see what your expect it can really knock you,even though you could well be on the right track.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Im 18 and a half stone and still look lanky at 6'2 13% BF. At 6'7 youd need to be at least 21 stone to look decent


you must have body dismorphia mate! 6ft 2 / 18.7 stone and 13% should look great!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah mate, I think I'm using it as more of a motivational tool to be fair! Jedi mind games with my body to keep me going on the straight and narrow.

Defo feeling better already though, milessss better! Going to really push myself this week before Friday. Give it everything I've got! I'm hoping I'll only have to cut for another 4/5 weeks before I'm happy and then can start adding a few more calories in to maintain. But we'll see!

Cheers for the comments guys!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuesday I do boxing and abs, cardio day more than anything. Was planning on doing it fasted but my mate wasn't up in time and I got hungry so I had 8 egg whites :/ oops! ah well, fasted or no fasted, it's got to help! surely cardio is cardio :/


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Feeling miles better for this diet, not sure how much I've lost because I'm still waiting til friday to weigh in but it feels and looks like I've lost a decent amount of fat. Hoping for a nice big drop when I get in the scales but to be honest I'll be happy with anything I get!

Diet is still going well, stuck to it 100%, however... I am having very vivid dreams about food I can't eat lmao! I've never really dreamed properly before, it's crazy how much cutting can psychologically affect you

Last night I dreamt I was breaking my diet by eating pizza, the night before last I was in a crispy creme doughnut shop with my friend watching him walk around picking up all different flavours and eating them whilst standing there screaming 'noooo'.

Madness.. haha


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Back + biceps today;

Deadlifts

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

180kg x 1

t bar row

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

lat pull down

30x 12

40x 12

50x 8

bicep curl

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

10kg x 12

21's

5kg x 21

5kg x 21

preacher curl

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

hyper-extensions

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

----

knackered.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

weighed in this morning instead of tomorrow morning because I couldn't not stand on the scales any longer!!

weight on wednesday 15/02/2012 - 18 stone 8 lbs

weight on thursday 1/03/2012 - 17 stone 6.4lbs

nice 15/16 lbs lost in 15 days! happy with that! although I am expecting it to plateau now! ah well, only about 10 more pounds to shift! (i hope)


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> weighed in this morning instead of tomorrow morning because I couldn't not stand on the scales any longer!!
> 
> weight on wednesday 15/02/2012 - 18 stone 8 lbs
> 
> ...


Nice one. Keep it up!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> weighed in this morning instead of tomorrow morning because I couldn't not stand on the scales any longer!!
> 
> weight on wednesday 15/02/2012 - 18 stone 8 lbs
> 
> ...


FUKCING HELL, that's some good going, keep the protein high mate, or you'll fade away!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DoubleXL- said:


> weighed in this morning instead of tomorrow morning because I couldn't not stand on the scales any longer!!
> 
> weight on wednesday 15/02/2012 - 18 stone 8 lbs
> 
> ...


Awesome !


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Nice one. Keep it up!!





BB2 said:


> FUKCING HELL, that's some good going, keep the protein high mate, or you'll fade away!





Tommy10 said:


> Awesome !


Cheers for all the comments, bit of boost in motivation! I WILL have my abs out for summer!

And BB2 I will do, protein sits between 290 and 320g a day, like i said carbs and fats are about 50-60g a day each, around 1800-1900 kcal a day.

Started out at 260lbs, now down to 244lbs in 15 days, goal is around 230-234lbs but it depends on how I look/feel, stop taking ECA tomorrow, 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Ordered 50 Ultimate Weight Loss Stack tablets but I hear they can take quite a while to get delivered so I might not even get a chance to use them yet! However if they do come after I've hit my goal weight I'll save them for closer to summer to make sure I'm extra cut 

Muscle doesn't SEEM to be disappearing and muscle hardness is much more apparent, however I am aware that I probably have lost a little bit of muscle, or if I haven't I will do soon lol... but it comes at a cost doesn't it!

Hopefully I can hit my goal of 6 weeks cut, 30-34lbs in 42 days, We'll see I suppose! upping cardio a bit now to 3x a week starting this week, 2x HIIT 1x boxing and abs

Will update with pictures for comparison later on tonight


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

update picture:

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg809/scaled.php?server=809&filename=photo2go.jpg&res=medium

previous picture:

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg854/scaled.php?server=854&filename=img0472.png&res=medium

still got a lot of work to do, any comments on progress/things I could do to progress from here?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> update picture:
> 
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg809/scaled.php?server=809&filename=photo2go.jpg&res=medium
> 
> ...


big difference in such a short time..defo looking leaner

wouldnt change a thing,keep doing what your doing until its not working so much..good job mate


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice progress


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for the comments, 20 minutes HIIT fasted this morning + 25 minutes standard jog


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

nice weekend off the gym, start Bill Starr's 5x5 monday can't wait! My routine will look like now this

Mon- Squat, Bench, Barbell row, weighted sit ups, hyper extensions

Tue- Boxing and abs (CV)

Weds - Squat, Deadlift, Standing Military Press, sit ups

Thurs - HIIT (CV)

Fri - Squat, Bench, Barbell row, barbell curls, skull crushers

Sat- CV/OFF

Sun - OFF

----

Bit bogged down with a cold and that but hopefully that will have passed by monday! I blame the bloody sauna!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Since the ECA stopped my appetites been killing my motivation! constant hunger pangs, weighing myself next thursday, hoping for at least 3lbs a week now for the next 2 weeks then I'll be down to 17 stone bang on. Suppose I'll just have to wait and see!

Where for art thou sunday dinner


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

failing to see any more progress since last thursday, infact I feel as though I'm putting weight on again! However, I have a feeling that this might be all psychological, due to me losing a fair bit and expecting it to slow down as well as stopping ECA, increased appetite etc.

Suppose I'll see if I've lost any weight on Thursday! 3 lbs a week would be nice!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

love tall people, I'm 6ft inch don't get caught up in exercises just because they work for most people i.e. squats and deadlifts etc.... you might not be bio mechanically suited to certain exercises due to your height. I have this issue with squats and can only go really light.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you suggesting he doesn't squat/deadlift? :/


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> love tall people, I'm 6ft inch don't get caught up in exercises just because they work for most people i.e. squats and deadlifts etc.... you might not be bio mechanically suited to certain exercises due to your height. I have this issue with squats and can only go really light.


Cheers for the comment mate and I know what your saying, however, I couldn't gym without squatting or deadlifting, even if I wasn't of the right make-up to power squat/deadlift.

Squatting tonight for the first time in about 2/3 weeks, I'll post up my workout after it's done. Not sure how much I'll be squatting but I'm hoping for 115kg x5


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck mate,


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers Wheyman,

first session of 5x5 today,

Squat;

75kg x5

80kg x5

85kg x5

90kg x5

95kg x5

Flat Bench

65kg x5

70kg x5

75kg x5

80kg x5

85kg x5

Bent over row

40kg x5

45kg x5

50kg x5

55kg x5

60kg x5

Weighted sit ups

8kg x12

8kg x12

Hyper extensions

8kg x12

8kg x12

-----

All in all not a bad workout, forgot how killer it was doing 3 compounds in one workout! full cardio day tomorrow

Boxing and 15 mins HIIT in the morning, fasted

and 30 mins steady jog and full abs workout evening/night!

Weighing myself Thursday morning, as I said, doesn't feel like I've lost anything! Shall see!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

30 minutes boxing and 15 minutes HIIT done this morning fasted,

Just the ab workout and steady jog to go later on tonight!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Decided to make some protein bars today, something to do + a light snack to eat when I'm in uni/work

however, went a bit OTT on the ingredients lol...

300g protein powder

150g MP instant oats

100g MP peanut butter smooth

20g low fat cocoa powder

300ml skimmed milk

100g honey

----total ---

2819kcal

291.7g protein 40%

253g carb 35%

78.9g fat 25%

---

16 bars

176kcal

18g protein

15g carb

4.9g fat

---

oops :/ 2 a day it is then :/


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Weigh in tomorrow, as I said feels as though weight loss has halted a fair bit but tomorrow will tell!

Savagely sore legs, Squatting again tonight, oh how I love 5x5!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Weighed in at 17 stone 3 lbs, 3 lbs down from last week, where for art thou ECA!!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

night out tonight, lots and lots of calories from beer! loveeeeeeeely! probably just what I need to be fair! wonder how fun it is going to be to eat chicken breast rough... hmmm... challenge!

ducking out of squats tonight as well because I'm a pussy and can't be ****d limping about all night! YEAHHHH BUDDY!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

As mentioned above, went out last night, plenty of vodka and beer! Definitely released some steam!

Rough as fcuk today and as you will all know chicken is not the first thing that comes to mind for a hangover cure! I managed to control any possible damage of my hangover diet by making Old El Passo Fajita's. Used 800g chicken + the ingredients of one of their packs and made some fajitas! I did however end up eating all of the 8 Fajitas I made all at once.

Ah well! Least it was (sort of) healthy!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

First day of Elite Nutritions - Ultimate Weight Loss Stack today, wow :/ took one about 30 minutes before fasted cardio this morning, was feeling pretty decent, tingly and shaky but what you'd expect off a stimulant, ready to hit the HIIT. Got to the gym, complete different story! After my first sprint that was it, dizzy, feeling sick as anything, literally like I was going to throw up all over the treadmill. I persisted with more sprints assuming that it would go away however it only got more intense as I carried on. Somehow managed to do 20 mins HIIT, stepped off the treadmill and literally everything was spinning and the sick feeling progressed, had to have a sit down before I went anywhere, didn't help so I just stumbled my way out of the gym.

Feelings have subsided now, but wow :/ those are strong as fcuk, not sure how anyone can stack those with ECA?! madness... Apparently the effects of it disappear after a few days so I might try and continue with them...


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

As expected with the initial loss, weight loss has plateau'd. However I will be taking a photo on Friday and uploading as then I have a starting photo, a photo 2 weeks in and a photo 1 month in for reference!

Took one Ultimate weight loss stack again this morning, waiting to go to the gym now, hopefully I am not met by the same nausea and sick feeling that I had yesterday! we'll see I suppose! Boxing and a light jog, may just leave it at boxing if the sickness feeling is present!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Day 3 of the Ultimate Weight Loss Stack and my tolerance towards them has improved massively! Just taken my 2nd one of the day - preworkout.

First day I thought I was going to sick up my small intestine! Now I'm considering stacking them with ECA. Weigh myself tomorrow, pictures Friday!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

good luck and drink whey mate


----------



## Stevie M (Jun 26, 2007)

Good luck mate, looks like you've already put some size on - your chest looks fuller in your second pic so you're heading in the right direction!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> good luck and drink whey mate


Hit a brotha' up with some discount codes  I'm nearly out of whey and I've just ordered a sample of your whey so when it comes if it's good I'll be making an order!



Stevie M said:


> Good luck mate, looks like you've already put some size on - your chest looks fuller in your second pic so you're heading in the right direction!


Cheers buddy, at the moment I'm just trying to cut up a little, another couple pounds/maybe a stone off and I'll try get some lean gains!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Weighed in this morning,

17 stone 0 lbs

starting weight was 18 stone 8lbs, that means this month I've lost... 22lbs! I feel as though I probably have another 10-14 lbs to lose, considering clenbuterol for 2 weeks to see how much I could lose off that, any suggestions/comments welcomed!

Picture update tomorrow


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Since Wednesday my body has been progressing with what I believe to be a throat infection, got to the point today where I woke up and literally felt like I was swallowing knives trying to drink some water. This is obviously going to have an affect on my food intake today, probably going to be a protein shake-based day :/ I'll try get 3 or 4 down me but there's no chance of me swallowing any solids. Considering some soup even though it's pretty much carbs, just so I can get over 1000 calories in today... Hope it clears up tomorrow... JUST what I need!

If the headaches and sh1t have passed later on I'll make an attempt to go to the gym, otherwise I'll just give it a miss! bolllockkkss


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Went to the gym today, pretty decent workout considering I'm ill!

//Squats

75kg x 5

80kg x 5

85kg x 5

90kg x 5

115kg x 3

90kg x 8

//Flat Bench

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 3

75kg x 8

// Bent-over Barbell Row

55kg x 5

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 3

55kg x 8

//Bicep burl - barbell

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

//Skull crushers

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

//Tricep extension

50kg x 5

//Dips

4 x BW

4 x BW

----

All round pretty happy with that! especially the dips, I couldn't do a single dip last week so 4 is a start! must be due to the weight I've lost! Now back to being ill! hopefully I'll recover over the weekend


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Went out friday night, rough saturday day, so I decided to have a cheat day, cooked up 4 enchiladas and made them last me all day!

600g chicken

250g grated cheddar cheese

tomato sauce

spice mix

4 taco's

Too nice for words!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Feel as though the weight loss has plateau'd a little again! starting back on ECA soon so hopefully that will give me a final little push!


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

keeping an eye on this journal ... you a progressing really well buddy ... ups and downs and your dealing with them all admirably ....stick with it as there is only success :beer:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers for the comment sonny, it's comments like those that keep me motivated!

Weight session today was.. ok!

//Squat

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

105kg x 5

//Flat Bench

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

80kg x 5

85kg x 5

//Bent over barbell row

65kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

75kg x 5

//Sit ups

1x40 BW

//Hyper extensions

2x12 BW

wanting to increase my bench this Friday to 90kg x 3 then 90kg x 5 the following monday! As well as losing some more weight  Abs abs abs!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Weighed in Wednesday morning instead of Thursday morning because I'm having a cheat day today so its likely that I'll be holding a fair bit of water weight tomorrow morning! TGI Friday's here I come!

anyway..

Start weight: 18 stone 8 lbs

5 weeks in: 16 stone 9 lbs

getting there! another 9 or so pounds and I'll be where i want!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Clenning goood


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy with the way things are going currently. Absolutely cherished my cheat day yesterday! upwards and onwards, next cheat day 2 weeks from Friday, oosh!

Some motivation to keep at it there.

Started taking Clenbuterol on Tuesday 20/03;

day1: 40mcg

day2: 80mcg

day3: 160mcg

think 160mcg is probably the right dose for me, mild shakes, nothing major; hopefully will sleep decent tonight like previous nights! Got enough tablets to last me another 11 days - so 14 days all in all, will be adding in an antihistamine at day 6 til finish.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

sleep continues to be of no issue! Diet remains nice and clean. I have to say I didn't really know what all the fuss was about with clen sides, all I was feeling was a few little shakes, but that was it. Until about 20 minutes ago that is!

Was outside in the nice weather under the bonnet of my car investigating a potential fluid leak and BAM, fxcking hit me. Right in the back, felt like someone had literally stabbed me lol. I now know what clen cramps are. Wow I actually felt disabled by it and still feel the tension from it now!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

First update in a week, everything is going good, fat loss has plateued but to be fair I'm very happy with my progress so far! Looking at clean bulking for a few months now then doing another cut closer to summer!

Anyway,

Starting weight: 18 stone 8 lbs

Current weight: 16 stone 6 lbs - 30lbs lost

Starting picture:









Current picture:









Any suggestions/comments? I would really appreciate them!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Forgot to metion, set new PR's yesterday,

Squat 125kgx3

Bench 95kgx3

Barbell Row 85kgx3


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Another 20lbs minimum in my opinion bud.

Dont get me wrong, you done really well, chest looking much better. Sadly you seem to hold the majority of your fat around your midsection (and i would guess lower back).

Remember, once diet gets changed, you can expect to put on atleast 4-6lbs in water again, especially as the muscles restore glycogen levels.

20-30lbs and you'll be looking solid. Also think you jumped on the clen a tad early, but meh, matters not how you go about it. Just dont stop too early, or you wont look as good as im sure you could.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

1Tonne said:


> Another 20lbs minimum in my opinion bud.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, you done really well, chest looking much better. Sadly you seem to hold the majority of your fat around your midsection (and i would guess lower back).
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking a little less than that but you're probably right! another 14-20lbs. I did 1 week of Clen and didn't really see much difference to be fair!

Stopping cutting as radically for the next two months, going to shoot for 350g pro, 200g carb, 100g fat and hopefully I'll be able to maintain on that! Then when it gets to the end of May/beginning of June I'll cut again for Holiday in April.

I think genetically I hold fat around my midsection/lower back more-so than anywhere else, if you look at the first post in my log even then you can see that I have all my fat held around my midsection, despite being 12 stone!

Cheers for the advice buddy, definitely took it on board!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Personally, would just carry on going. Cut all the way. Do it once. Plus, if you have got 20lbs to go, your looking at 2lb a week, so 10 weeks. 10 more weeks and you could be in a position where you'll see if fat is going on, not have to guess.

Good luck pal, just happened to click read and post.

Oh and your a tall bastard lol.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

1Tonne said:


> Personally, would just carry on going. Cut all the way. Do it once. Plus, if you have got 20lbs to go, your looking at 2lb a week, so 10 weeks. 10 more weeks and you could be in a position where you'll see if fat is going on, not have to guess.
> 
> Good luck pal, just happened to click read and post.
> 
> Oh and your a tall bastard lol.


I definitely agree with you, as time goes on I'm finding it harder and harder to stay motivated, and I think I'm using the fact that I've done half decent so far as a bit of a cop out!

I'll see how I feel I suppose, going to do 1 more week of ECA starting Monday then re-evaluate things! Work's been a bit stressful and time consuming at the moment so I've been doing 1 maybe 2 cardio sessions a week, still doing all my lifting but missing out on the cardio, that might give me a bit of a boost!

Yeah I am haha, you wouldn't even believe how difficult it is to get to a decent size when you're 6 ft 7!

Thinking of it as 10 weeks is quite motivational!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Diet's changed back now, started adding more carbs in, Weighed myself today, 16 stone 11, so I'm guessing thats the glycogen and water restoring!

Hit a new PR today on squat,

135kg x3


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Diets been a bit of a fcuk up for the last 2 weeks! pretty much eating whatever I want, main reason being I'm skint and waiting for payday so I've not been able to be as organised with my food and instead reverted back to eating whatever is infront of me, no overkill in calories but it has included pizzas and chocolate - especially easter weekend!

Anyway, weighed myself this morning and somehow I'm 16 stone 9 :/ ?? Not been able to gym at all this week as I trapped a nerve in my back which was quite painful at first but has subsided since then and I will be back at the gym tomorrow! 10 days off may have done me good, never know!

Starting the 2nd bit of my cut now, motivation is back high! I'll have to wait until payday but I'll be starting on Monday 23rd april, 6 week cut, 2 weeks eca, 1 week off, 1 week clen, 1 week off, 1 week eca.

Hoping to get as close to 15 stone 10 as possible!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Last few days of freedom!

Todays weight session,

//Squat

65kg x 5

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

105kg x 5

130kg x 5

//Deadlift

65kg x 5

85kg x 5

105kg x 5

145kg x 5

170kg x 2

//Military Press

30kg x 5

35kg x 5

40kg x 5

45kg x 5


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Woke up this morning, first day back on the cut. Had ECA when I woke up and realised how much I missed the buzz I get from ECA! boom!

Anyway, weighed in this morning at 16 stone 11 pounds (235lbs).

Protein shake for breakfast. Tuna for dinner. Chicken breasts on getting home from work


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Diets going well so far, a little less food than I want to be eating but still clean as a whistle, going to up the kcals from thursday onwards as im a bit skint at the mo!

Todays macros so far

110g protein

15g carbs

21g fats

Still got tea and another protein shake to go, went to ASDA and bought 180g smoked haddock and 1 plaice, both fresh!

45.5g protein, 1.7g fat, 0g carbs in the haddock and 13.6g protein, 9g fat, 11.3g carbs in the plaice

211g protein 68%

26.3g carbs 8%

31.7g fat 24%

1234kcal

--- shoulder/ab workout after work went well


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Woke up this morning absolutely starving! couldn't concentrate as my mind was on food that much! First couple of days are always the worst in terms of cravings for me!

Just got to push past it and give it a few weeks for some results for some more motivation!

Holiday in 43 days! So I've got 43 days to cut some fat!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Could murderrrr any sort of junk food right now! Keep accidentally bumping into threads on here about McDonalds cheeseburger challenges and its driving me insane! haha

4/45 days done! lorddddddd help me! considering just being a fat lump for the rest of my life right now haha.

Cardio later on before bed. Not sure if anyone actually reads this or whether its just me but I don't know if I should weigh myself 1 week in or wait til 2 weeks in! opinions?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Bought some Quork after seeing several threads on it, mixed it with a scoop of protein and wow! what have i been missing out on! beforebed snack? regular thing from now on!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Weighing myself Monday morning since its the 7th day then, however I've been dragged into going for a Sunday dinner with the missus on sunday which will no doubt include desert! So it looks like it's going to be a cheat day! not what I want! but got to stay on the good side, or else!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunday dins was too good yesterday, followed it up with a bit of chocolate cake and some rice pudding!

Weighed in this morning

16 stone 0.8 lbs / 224lbs - almost down to 100kg! Pull ups here I come! Still got another 14 lbs at least to lose


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Cardio is currently at 1 session a week, weights 4. From 14th may I'm going to up the cardio to 3 days a week then 4 days a week the week after!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Struggling today! Think it's because I'm off ECA. Appetite is quite strong at the moment, going to do UWLS for 1 week monday then Clen for 3 weeks the week after


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheat day tomorrow, can't wait! TGI Fridays here I come!!!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Today I mean.. Still haven't been to sleep, ahhhh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol: sh1t innit?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :lol: sh1t innit?


Yeh lol, head is up my **** right now. Tired but just can't seem to get any kip! And my fxcking eye is itchy.. Fml


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Yeh lol, head is up my **** right now. Tired but just can't seem to get any kip! And my fxcking eye is itchy.. Fml


May be that your eye is chaffing on your ringpiece then mate:lol:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I was wondering what that smell was!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> I was wondering what that smell was!!


My bullsh1tmg:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

weighed in this morning, 15 stone 12 lbs.

38 lbs lost 12 to go!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> weighed in this morning, 15 stone 12 lbs.
> 
> 38 lbs lost 12 to go!


That's good going mate,well done


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That's good going mate,well done


Cheers buddy, means a lot! Had a crackin cheat day today, full breaky, cinema + crisps chocolate and popcorn then a extra large mixed grill for tea! Motivated to get the next two weeks out of the way now! Clen from 14th May onwards


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Cheers buddy, means a lot! Had a crackin cheat day today, full breaky, cinema + crisps chocolate and popcorn then a extra large mixed grill for tea! Motivated to get the next two weeks out of the way now! Clen from 14th May onwards


How are you going to use clen mate?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Got some astralean, did a week on them before, started at 40mcg, then 80, 120 and didn't really feel any shakes or cramps til 160mcg.

So this time I was thinking of starting off at 160mcg for the first week adding in an antihistamine for the 2nd week. 160mcg x 14-21 days.

Got a holiday in 4 weeks so I'd rather do a 2-3 week stint than 2d on 2d off


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Great progress m8 looking much better, where u going on oliday?

are u going to clean bulk wen u get back?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Great progress m8 looking much better, where u going on oliday?
> 
> are u going to clean bulk wen u get back?


Thanks mate, not done yet but I know what works for me and how to keep myself motivated! I need to stick another progress pic up but I'll do that this Friday.

Going malia, err no I'm just going to maintain over summer then start upping the cals september time. Aiming for 15 stone there or abouts


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Diet's been a bit of a cock up yesterday, not ate anything today but I'm going to be having a drink so that's some extra calories I could do without! Ah well, think sometimes a day off here and there gives me a good kick in the d1ck and motivates me! Still maintaining the goal of as close to 15 stone as possible before 7/6/12! Not long now though, really need to sort my act out, up my cardio, get the diet back bang on track and start clenning good!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

4 day cheat binge, loved every minute of it! chinese, mcdonalds, steaks with all the extras, chocolate! All the good stuff.

weighed myself this morning and I'm a healthy 16 stone 3 lbs! Nice pound a day! anyway, back on track today, 24 days til holiday so 24 days of utter strictness! and nothing less!

Aim to be under 16 stone by next

edit:

clen today

day 1 160mcg


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Just been to the gym, managed 17 minutes fasted HIIT til I was a ball of sweat and shaking like sh1t. Sat in my car in the car park waiting to normalise a bit before sunbedding it up!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Only did the first day of clen, got thrown on night shifts monday,tuesday,weds and after the first night I felt like death with no sleep and clen.

So I've cut it out til tomorrow, kept my diet clean, kcals low and protein moderately high (not as high as I'd like it however).

Need to stick some pictures up soon, feel like my fat loss as plateued a little now, definitely keeping my bulk clean in september! Don't want to be doing such a long term cut again.

Shoulders + abs tonight before work, oosh.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Really stressed out at the moment, not sure if I'm putting too much pressure on myself to lose as much fat before this holiday as I can.

Had a terrible back + bicep workout today, just can't seem to switch off. Considering going carvery later on :/ good old carbs!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

m8 dont stress yourself out, i was worried about not looking perfect for my holiday next month but i realised that im not in that bad of shape i would get stared at and most the guys that are going to be around me are either lumps of pure lard or skinny little turds.

Your your harshest cretic, dont let it mess with training and dont try to lose too much fat and lose muscle.

& i need to hop on the sunbed myself soon lol


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> m8 dont stress yourself out, i was worried about not looking perfect for my holiday next month but i realised that im not in that bad of shape i would get stared at and most the guys that are going to be around me are either lumps of pure lard or skinny little turds.
> 
> Your your harshest cretic, dont let it mess with training and dont try to lose too much fat and lose muscle.
> 
> & i need to hop on the sunbed myself soon lol


Cheers mate, appreciate the support! Yeh I think its because the holiday is in 20 days, feel like I don't have enough time! Probs lost a bit more muscle than id liked to have done but my lifts have gone up recently not down so I'm ok with that.

Yeh haha, sunbed today for me a think!

Need to get a new picture done to see how much I've changed! Back on Clen today,

120mcg today and tomorrow then 160mcg for a week


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Not posted in here for ages, almost forgot I had a journal! Still trying to progress in the gym, took some new pictures yesterday to compare so I suppose I'd better stick them up here!

Front










Back










Any advice?!


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

the bestlyness is defo coming out! the dragons awakening! 6ft 7 bloody hell! backs looking good. keep it up mate swesome work.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers mate! yeah haha, ridiculously tall! Any suggestions on what needs work? I'm getting a tattoo on friday and it's going to be covering my chest, shoulder and running down my arm. Got a feeling it will put me out of the gym for a bit doing deadlifts and squats and bench will be hard with a crusty tattoo covering half of my upper body haha! So I was thinking whilst I'm unable to lift like I normally would I was going to do cardio 4/5 times a week and some abs! see how much fat I can cut until I'm healed, I'm reckoning about 2 weeks out of lifting properly


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Just had a good chest/tris workout

//Barbell bench

65kg x 12

105kg x 5

100kg x 8

95kg x 8

//Dumbbell bench

40kg x 3

35kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

//Incline dumbbell bench

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

//Machine flyes

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

----

Triceps

//Seated tricep press

35kg x 12

50kg x 8

35kg x 12

//barbell skull crushers

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

//Dips

BW X 12

bw x 8


----------



## dayleft (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Back workout today, hit a new PB, reckon I could definitely get more up but was happy because it was good form and nice and secure

//Deadlift

65kg x 20

105kg x 12

125kg x 12

145kg x 5

165kg x 1 - PB

//Dumbbell rows

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

//T bar row

20kg x 12

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

//Elevated cable rows

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 8

Finished off with hyper extensions 3 sets of 12 with a 20kg plate in hand


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Shoulders today

//Dumbbell press

10kg x 20

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 8

30kg x fail - went for it and reckon I'd of got it if I was with my gym partner, left side wasn't wanting to go up at all

//Arnold press

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 10

15kg x 12

//Smith machine press

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

//Lateral raises

5kg x 8

5kg x 8

5kg x 8

//Reverse machine flyes

25kg x 8

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

//Face pulls

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

-----

Tattoo tomorrow, and it's leg day tomorrow so I'll be unable to squat I reckon! Might try do some light dumbbell squats, if not it'l be leg press, lunges and extensions! Then from tomorrow onwards, cardio, abs and legs until my upper body's healed up a little!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

First bit of the tattoo done!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> First bit of the tattoo done!


Nice, what's the message ?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice, what's the message ?


Going to be a sort of life/death type theme when it's finished! only had 4 hours done need about another 8 doing yet

edit: I want abs so bad!! need to stop eating shite!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Going to be a sort of life/death type theme when it's finished! only had 4 hours done need about another 8 doing yet


Sweet. Where's the rest going, over towards your shoulder?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sweet. Where's the rest going, over towards your shoulder?


Yeah, running over my shoulder and down my arm to about half a half-sleeve

Next bit to get done is a skyline behind the skull/statue, and some crows sitting on a tree in the background near my shoulder blade


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Yeah, running over my shoulder and down my arm to about half a half-sleeve
> 
> Next bit to get done is a skyline behind the skull/statue, and some crows sitting on a tree in the background near my shoulder blade


Sounds good mate!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Tattoo is healing up nicely, kept clingfilm on for around 72 hours, just keeping it moist with bepanthen now. Usually I'd do chest and tris today but I'm thinking of leaving it and doing some light cardio and abs instead!

Had a heavy weekend of drinking and crap food so looking nice and bloated right now!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Just found a new place to get chicken from! Chinese cash & carry near me, £19.75 for 5kg class A breast! boom! no more asda or tesco's!

Update as far as gym is concerned: still not going! tattoo is now peeling, going to wait until the peeling stops (or monday 26th) before starting again! whichever comes first!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Just found a new place to get chicken from! Chinese cash & carry near me, £19.75 for 5kg class A breast! boom! no more asda or tesco's!
> 
> Update as far as gym is concerned: still not going! tattoo is now peeling, going to wait until the peeling stops (or monday 26th) before starting again! whichever comes first!


Nice find.

Go and do legs lol


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice find.
> 
> Go and do legs lol


I pussied out haha, 10 days since the tattoo and it's pretty much healed up now! Starting back in the gym tonight, been reading up on Y3T and think I'm going to give it a go starting today.

From the information I've gathered how does this look as week 1 training?

*Y3T week 1*

Monday (chest), Tuesday (back), Wednesday (legs), Thursday (arms), Friday (shoulders)

(HEAVY COMPOUND MOVES 3-4 sets 8-12 reps)

*Chest*

Incline D/B press x4 warm up

Incline D/B press x3 (8-10reps)

Incline D/B fly x3 (8-10reps)

Chest press machine x3 (8-10reps)

10mins High Intensity Training

*Back*

Low row machine x4 warm up

Low row machine x3 (8-10reps)

Deadlifts x3 (6-8 reps)

Wide lat pull down x3 (8-10reps)

Bent over row x3 (8-10reps)

*Legs*

Leg extensions x4 warm up

Leg extensions x3 (8-10reps)

Squats x4 (8-12reps)

Leg press x4 (8-12reps)

Leg curl x4 (8-12reps)

Calf raise on press machine x4 (12-15)

*Arms*

Tri's= EZ bar skull crushers x4 warmup

EZ bar skull crushers x4 (8-12reps)

Straightbar cable pushdowns x4 (8-12reps)

Dips x3 (failure)

Bic's= EZ bar curls x4 warmup

EZ bar curls x4 (8-12reps)

Seated dumbbell curls x4 8-12reps)

*Shoulders*

Standing lat raise x4 warmup

Standing lat raise x3 (8-10reps)

Barbell clean and press x4 (8-12reps)

Barbell wide up right row x3 (8-10reps)

Bent over row reverse fly x 4 (8-12reps)


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Some nice progress there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Feels so good to be back in the gym! literally the last 10 days have been hell, mood has dipped loads, been snappy but now I feel back to my good old self! happy days

*First Y3T session*

*Chest*

*
*

Incline D/B press x4 warm up

15kg x 4 sets

Incline D/B press x3 (8-10reps)

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

Incline D/B fly x3 (8-10reps)

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 8

Chest press machine x3 (8-10reps)

75kg x 8

80kg x 8

85kg x 8

*Tri's*

*
*

EZ bar skull crushers x4 warmup

10kg x 4

EZ bar skull crushers x4 (8-12reps)

30kg x 8 x 4

Straightbar cable pushdowns x4 (8-12reps)

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

Dips x3 (failure)

2x 8

1x 6

10mins High Intensity Training

Overall really happy with the session, like I said, glad to be back! got home now, just making myself a home made chicken korma with 4 breasts and brown rice, will upload a picture when I'm done cooking!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Post work out snack!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

cooking a red thai curry with some noodles for dinner today, 4 chicken breasts again, and then spaghetti bolognese for tea! Will stick a photo up of the curry when it's finished.

Back and biceps in the gym today, can't wait!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Absolute bliss!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Just got out of the gym, 1 and a half hour workout! feeling pumped now!

//BACK

Low row machine x 4 - warm up

20kg x 4

low row machine x 3

55kg x 10

60kg x 8

65kg x 8

Deadlifts x 3

65kg x 12 - warm up

105kg x 8

145kg x 8

165kg x 6

185kg x 1 - PB

Bent over row x 3

45kg x 12

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

Wide lat pull down x 3

50kg x 12

60kg x 8

65kg x 8

Biceps

EZ bar curls x 4

20kg x 8 x 4

seated dumbbell curls

22.5kg x 6

20kg x 8


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

3 Chicken breasts for dinner, marinated in salt and pepper flavouring overnight, was lovely!

Not sure what to have for tea yet will have to give it a think! Rest day today, definitely feeling the last 2 days in the gym, so far so good with Y3T.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Working nights at the moment which is playing havoc with my diet and gym! Still managing everything, just feel a bit odd!

Did a good leg workout today; loving week 1 of Y3T!

Leg extensions - warm up x 4 x 12

Leg extensions - 50kg x 8 x 3

Squats - managed nice and low, good ROM

85kg x 8

105kg x 8

125kg x 8

145kg x 8

Leg press

180kg x 8

180kg x 8

180kg x 8

Leg curl

35kg x 8

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

Calf raises

80kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

--------

Can't wait for shoulders tomorrow!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

managed 3 hours sleep today, gym in a couple of hours, shoulders!

Should be fun! as will work be tonight! oosh


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Shoulders done! End of week 1 Y3T

Standing lat raise x 4 - warm up

2.5kg x 12 x 4

standing lat raise x3 (8-10 reps)

5kg x 8

10kg x 8

5kg x 8

Barbell clean and press x 4 (8-12 reps)

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

barbell wide upright row x 3 (8-10 reps)

15kg x 10

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

Bent over reverse fly x 4 (8-12 reps)

2.5kg x 12

5kg x 10

2.5kg x 12

5kg x 8

----

Did some abs at the end, couple of weighted sit ups, planks and crunches. All in all a good work out! lets see what week two brings!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty much had a cheat day today lol, sh1te food all day :/ not even sure why to be honest! going to slam the calories in and use it as a metabolism booster!

Had a crackin legs session today, got a new pb so happy with that!

-----

Leg extensions x 4 - WARM UP

Leg extensions x 3 x8 -

60kg

70kg

80kg

Squats x 4 x8

85kg x 8

105kg x 8

125kg x 8

145kg x 8

*165kg x 3 - PB*

Leg press x4 x 8

150kg x 8

170kg x 8

190kg x 8

225kg x 8

Leg curl x 3 x 8

65kg x 8

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

Leg press calf raise x 3 x8

160kg x8

180kg x8

22k5g x8


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheeky steak for dinner. 525g rump for £3.65! Bargain! Just picked some more chicken up too


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> Cheeky steak for dinner. 525g rump for £3.65! Bargain! Just picked some more chicken up too
> 
> View attachment 103133
> View attachment 103134


Where's the rump from buddy?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Where's the rump from buddy?


From a chinese wholesalers near manchester. Never found anywhere that sells cuts of beef as cheap as there.

It's called Chi Yip, not sure if you're local or not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not mate be we have a Chinese wholesalers not overly far from where I live.

Might have to see if they have fresh produce along these lines.

Cheers for the swift reply


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm not mate be we have a Chinese wholesalers not overly far from where I live.
> 
> Might have to see if they have fresh produce along these lines.
> 
> Cheers for the swift reply


No worries mate! Yeah I bet they will do, there's a few around manchester and they all do decent priced meats. Definitely worth checking.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Bought this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150956353336 last week and it came today in time for back tonight! Will be using it and hopefully getting some PB's! yeahhh buddyy


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Keep forgetting to update this, had the last 2-3 weeks off the gym due to tattooing, however, all done and dusted and healed fine now so ready to jump back in, going tonight for chest/triceps.. hoping I haven't lost too much strength! will post up my workout after it's done but I'm hoping for atleast 35kg db press for 8


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

5 months later and I've finally got back to writing this log!

Over the last few months I've barely seen the gym 2/3 times a month if I'm lucky! Valid reasons but anyway I'm slowly getting back in to the swing of things, started again 2 weeks ago and am full of motivation to get back to where I was!

Diets nice and healthy, not cutting nor bulking just sort of eating plenty of fruit, veg meat and shakes!

Training is 3 days a week most weeks, 4 if I cardio.

Not got a recent front facing picture to use so ill have to stick this one up as it was taken this week!

Ready to get going again!



Opinions/any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck, again lol


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good luck, again lol


Cheers rob, determined this time! No excuses!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Loving the warm weather, diets going reasonably well, ready to destroy the gym tonight, legs I think! Did back Tuesday but stayed light, just up to 120kg dead lifts, want to be hitting 200kg for reps in the next few months as well as 100kg bench for reps, not too sure what ill be squatting, deloading to make sure I go low as I seem to have developed the habit of half squatting!

Diet so far today;

3x wheetabix

75g protein shake

Tuna with some veg for dinner and gammon steak with boiled potatoes, sweetcorn and carrots for tea, followed by a protein shake after the gym.

Reckon that should put my protein at 200g, need to get higher really!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Not sure what any of my 1rms are anymore so going to have a crack at them and write them down, did back last night;

Deadlift 165kgx1,

Ideally want to see this around 200kg mark in the coming months, going to drop the weight and up the reps to 8 rather than the usual 5 I do, then add 5kg or so a side for 8 a week til I get up to 165kgx8

At a guess I'd say my 1rm bench is probably 100kg, will try next week


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Chest workout today, really good workout to be fair! Didn't do a 1rm but did manage to get up 75kgx8 incline barbell bench and 40kgx4 dumbbell flat bench.

Good starting point I think! Going to try increase on the incline bench til I can push 90kgx8 then go for a 1rm incline barbell of 100kg, going to also try get the 40s for an extra rep each workout til I'm getting it for 8 then go up to 42.5s and do the same!

Diets been spot on recently, loving the nice weather especially the excuse for bbqs! Overload of grilled protein the other day!

One downside of the nice weather is my gym has no air con and a metallic roof, as a result I lose 3 stone in water each time I lift!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Side note: need to work on abs!!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

3 weeks of dieting and I feel leaner but more full if that makes sense?

Weights are slowly getting back to where they used to, just done chest

Flat db press 40kgs x8

Incline bb press 85kg x8

3 weeks ago



Today


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Good back workout today, seems to be increasing in strength week after week!

Got a new PB on deads 190kgx1 form wasn't great, but being 6 ft 7 my forms never the best on deads, not had any problems as of yet though so carry on going!

Had 3 scoops of that grenade preworkout, turns out that's 6x the dose :/ no wonder I got a PB! No sleep tonight for me I don't think!

Upwards and onwards!?


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

thats some progression pal


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

klint37 said:


> thats some progression pal


Cheers mate! Slow but steady!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

One of the best workouts I've had in ages! really controlled reps and focus throughout!

Chest

DB flat bench

40kg x 8

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

DB incline bench

35kg x 8

35kg x 12

supersetted cable cross overs with tricep pull down

25kgx12 cables

40kg x12 pull down

x3

Overhead DB tricep extension

40kg x 12x3

finished with 2x 12 BW dips and then a random circuit of abs


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Had my head in the zone with diet for a while now, been averaging at least 350g protein a day, all be it some days with a lot of shakes involved but still!

Bought myself one of those core 150 shakers, made my life so much easier in work!

Ready for the gym tonight. Got my pre workout coffee and fruit at the ready, aiming for 220kg 1rm deadlift, fingers crossed!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Attempted the 215kg deadlift and managed to get it up mid way but literally froze in power after that!

Makes my PB 205kg, happy enough with that! Next couple of weeks I'm going to keep increasing it and see how I get on! Back is feeling fully pumped today!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Good chest session today, new flat barbell bench PB;

100kg x 8 reps

Gong to go for 10-12 reps next week then up the weight to 105kg and go for 5 or so!

Current progress;





Diets going really well at the moment, getting around 350-400g protein a day quite comfortably!

Legs tomorrow!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Been on a 5 day cheat lol! Total binged on rubbish for the whole time. Back in the zone today though. After tea and my before bed shake my macros for today will have been;

2896kcal

366g protein

157g carbs

94g fat

Lost my training partner recently so been training on my own a lot. Intensity is still there but it's such a ball ache having to ask for spots on bench and shoulders etc :'(

Considering going tonight having tomorrow off and then Thursday and Friday on. Did chest last night. Back tonight if I do go


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

lats look good mate, will follow your progress


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Glais said:


> lats look good mate, will follow your progress


Cheers buddy! Glad to have you on board!


----------

